# BackTrack-like GUI login



## astralfx (May 17, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here. Anyway so I've been using FreeBSD for about two weeks now, loving it (it's interesting to build everything myself, having my entire disk f**k up but after spending two days, eventually recovered it).

I was wondering, is it possible to have a login manager like SLIM, but once you successfully login, it loads a console instead of automatic startx.

I went through SLIM docs, I found some stuff (did testing), but none related to loading a graphic console like BackTrack have (you may ask why, I like having a graphic login, but I also like having a graphical console so I can do whatever I need to, before having to run *startx* and it still looks nice).

So are there any other GUI logins, that support a console (before typing startx)..


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 17, 2011)

search on the forum for 'bootsplash'


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2011)

The backtrack console uses a framebuffer to pull this off. This isn't possible on FreeBSD.

You can start Xorg using slim and instead of starting a window manager just start xterm or rxvt.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 18, 2011)

> This isn't possible on FreeBSD.


What actually is?
Framebuffer is available.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2011)

Not the console framebuffer as used by BackTrack and other Linux distros.


----------



## astralfx (May 19, 2011)

Ok I just stuck with SLIM..

Though now I'm having a problem. When I boot my PC and it starts SLIM, there is *3 - 5 secs of (FROZEN? LAG?)* before I can type anything.. If I quit X while logged in, it is instant to type in.. But boot up, there is a lag to input anything?

Help (here is my slim.these .. though I don't think there's anything wrong with it)?


```
msg_color               #FFFFFF
msg_font                Verdana:size=16:bold
msg_shadow_xoffset 1
msg_shadow_yoffset 1
msg_shadow_color   #aaaaaa

# Screen background style. Valid values: stretch, tile
background_style        stretch

# Input controls
input_panel_x           50%
input_panel_y           91%
input_name_x            120
input_name_y            135

input_font          	Verdana:size=10:bold
#username_font              Verdana:size=12:bold
input_color		#0066FF
input_bgcolor           #000000
input_fgcolor           #0066FF
input_shadow_xoffset 	1
input_shadow_yoffset 	1
input_shadow_color   	#0000ff
```


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 20, 2011)

> Not the console framebuffer as used by BackTrack and other Linux distros.


I did not get it. There is vesa driver for console both for x86 and amd64; bootsplash as of forum works OK; jfbterm and image background there works (don't know if you could use jfbterm as login console); *links -g* (or something similar) worked too.
What do you measn by 'not the console framebuffer as used by...'?


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> What do you measn by 'not the console framebuffer as used by...'?


Try and create a FreeBSD console as shown in the BackTrack picture. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Hategrin (Nov 21, 2011)

Not possible.... for a mortal perhaps.

Quite possible for a C/ASM god.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Nov 21, 2011)

Please check the content of configuration file related to slim in /usr/local/etc/ as well as the startup script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/.


----------

